# Help needed for life partner visa



## DistressedBrit (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm still stuck with the proof for my life partner visa. Perhaps this has been asked already, but can anyone direct me to a knowledgable and reputable person or source to assist me with this?


----------



## dave smythe (Dec 16, 2014)

What do you need to know? I went through this last year, you need a affidavit, cohabitation agreement and proof of mutual financial support (in a nutshell). We decided to get married instead, for some reason that makes life a lot easier apparently.


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi DistressedBrit

Dave is right about those requirements. In a nutshell you will show proof of cohabitation, a spousal affidavit on the Department's prescribed form, proof of shared finances and a notarial agreement. You would have to show proof of the relationship for at least two years in order for it to count as a Spousal-type relationship. Then of course the other general docs (i.e. medical, police clearances, etc.).
Current processing time in the UK is 4 weeks, deducing and assuming from your username that you would be applying in the UK.

All the best,


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi DistressedBrit, 

Please note that there after big differences between submitting a life partner application in London to one in SA. 

Please confirm where you are submitting?

Firstly, we would need to determine whether you would like a work endorsement to your lief partner visa or not. if not, you would be applying for a relative's visa (Section 18) on the basis of being in a spousal type relationship. 
Secondly, whether you have been with your South African life partner for over two years (not necessarily living together).

I await your response to discuss this further.


----------

